# lifelike ThunderBirds...



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I don't know about you, but it seems like almost every time i pick up a yard sale lot, there's at least one or two LifeLike ThunderBird bodies of the older style. 

Now I've got a stack of them, and although they're pretty cheesy looking, I hate to see them going to waste. 

I've been wondering what, if anything, the talented folks I've been silently following on here have done with the lowly LifeLike T-Bird – or maybe I'm the only one crazy enough to try to salvage this into a cool addition to the table.

I've got one in the works, but I have to get our camera back before I can shoot any pics.

I'd really like to see / hear your ideas though...

Gomanvongo

Btw, this is my first post, other than a brief hello a while ago. I've literally been reading posts on this site, astounded and unable to type, humbled in the presence of slot car customizing wizards (you all know whom I mean - I mean you! just about everyone who posts on this forum has created something that has made me smile, something inspiring, or something downright unattainable for a man of my meager talents. My hat is off to you all!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I always liked that body style as a street car, especially with the 5.0 V-8. If I was going to redo one of them, I'd just go with a solid color street car. I know what you mean about them being everywhere, I have a few myself...

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This is a good body to start cutting on...Wrrrrrr Zzzzzzzzzzz*

gomanvongo,

Hey the way the rear deck lid sits flat ....Hmmmm if you wanted to cut part of the roof off and turn this into a custom T-Bird pickup with flared fenders?

Hilltop will tell you to paint it YELLW and throw some Jasper Powered decals on it. That would be Cool...

I like the Wes idea of painting it red and putting Iron Crosses on it. Maybe even a few skulls?

Or you could paint it Orange and throw some Hooters decals on it! :thumbsup:

Then there are the PAINT IT PINK people, stick a blower out the hood people, make a dirt track racer out of it people, or a demolition derby car....how many bodies do you have. hahahahahaahahahha

Bob...or just start spraying paint and see what ideas come out of that (decals, decals, decals)...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

HEY, I've got a few of those too. Nothing customized, but, hmmm......










Anyone done some works on these????


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Most of the ones I've got (with the exception of the few that've fallen under the xacto's spell) have the side windows molded in as part of the body. Did you open up those windows, or was that different varient (I've got some with molded in headlights, and several from lit sets, but none like that!)

gomanvongo


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome gomanvongo!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Rake it, hack the front fenders, add some nerf bars, headers & a window net -- MODIFY it :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

gomanvongo said:


> Most of the ones I've got (with the exception of the few that've fallen under the xacto's spell) have the side windows molded in as part of the body. Did you open up those windows, or was that different varient (I've got some with molded in headlights, and several from lit sets, but none like that!)
> 
> gomanvongo


This one is from the "Rokar" era. It was before Lifelike took over.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard Gman!!! Nothing wrong with a little chrome sticking out of the hood or puttin on a hood ornament and re-decorating the body. For a drag look, drop the body down, add a wing to the back, and make that Bird fly...RM


----------

